

 should I develop apps for Yahoo Pulse? - friendstock
http://pulse.yahoo.com/y/apps/find

======
jmathai
I work / worked on Pulse and It depends on your target audience. If they are
on Yahoo! (Mail, Frontpage, etc) then it's worth looking into. Pulse probably
doesn't have enough data to determine if it will be a success or not. But if
you build apps on Pulse you are really building them on Yahoo!

